# Points resorts in Williamsburg



## tanguayc (Jan 26, 2006)

We are planning a trip to Williamsburg in Sept or Oct of this year.  I am a points member with RCI.  There are only 2 resorts that are point - Fairfield Kingsgate and Patriots.  I have read reviews on both here on TUG and also on trip advisor.  The reviews on trip advisor are basically horror stories of Patriots (i.e. bed bugs, dried food on silverware from previous guests, etc.).  The review on TUG are a bit older, so I am wondering what your opinion is of either of these resorts.  I know I will get only a 1 bdrm with full kitchen.  From what I understand, the partial kitchen (or mini kitchen) units at both resorts are studios and pretty small.  If anyone has been to either of these resorts lately and can give me some information about which you prefer, I would appreciate it.  It will only be my husband and I going, but we do prefer not to stay in a hotel unit or studio.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Spence (Jan 26, 2006)

tanguayc said:
			
		

> We are planning a trip to Williamsburg in Sept or Oct of this year.  I am a points member with RCI.  There are only 2 resorts that are point - Fairfield Kingsgate and Patriots.


Being a Points member, you also have access to traditional weeks resorts, you are not limited to the Points resorts.  There should be plenty of availability in Sept/Oct.  I'm a Sunterra owner, so can't answer your FF specific questions.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2006)

I would consider Sunterra Greensprings Plantation, Sunterra Powhatan Plantation, and King's Creek Plantation.


----------



## tanguayc (Jan 27, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much for the info.  After doing some research we will be going to Greensprings.  Do you know if you can request specific units, or which floor you would like, etc?  If anyone has stayed there, could  you let me know what to ask for?  Thanks again.  I knew TUGgers would have an answer for me


----------



## Spence (Jan 27, 2006)

About two weeks ahead I would call 888-224-7762 ask for Powhatan/Greensprings reservations (they are combined) and request what you want.


----------



## leejaime97 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey tanguayc...

As Spence said, you can call and make requests...we requested a ground floor unit and that is what we received...

We actually just returned from Greensprings and had a great time...we are going to post our review in the next couple of days...


----------



## tanguayc (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.  We always like being on the top floor, so I will request that.  Are there refurbished units here that we should request?  Looking at different reviews, it looks like the pool, hot tub, etc. are close to the activity center?  Is this resort spread out so that we should ask for something close to there, or doesn't it really matter?  Some of the pictures I have seen have the leather recliner.  DH would love that!!  Do all the units have that?  (On second thought, maybe I shouldn't get the leather.  He may never want to get out of the recliner  )  Can you tell me the best place to get tickets for Colonial Williamsburg?  Do you need more than one day to see everything?  Thanks so much for all your help.  If I can ever return the favor, please let me know!


----------



## leejaime97 (Jan 27, 2006)

We had a unit that was not refurbished (new furniture and window treatments)...we actually liked the leather furniture better (with 2 kids, leather is always better)...the activity center is at the back of the resort...if you want to be able to walk to the pools, cabana, free high speed internet, basketball courts, mini-golf, etc. then request a top floor unit as close as possible to the activity center...

You can get Colonial Williamsburg tickets everywhere...the resort sells them, you can get them at Colonial Williamsburg...I would suggest looking around town for coupons before you buy the tickets...a day at Colonial Williamsburg sounds good...don't forget Jamestown (we enjoy Jamestown more then Colonial Williamsburg)...they are celebrating 400 years starting this May (http://www.jamestown2007.org/home.cfm)...


----------



## leejaime97 (Jan 27, 2006)

Here is a link to a downloadable Greensprings Plantation Resort Map...

http://mysite.verizon.net/leejaime97/GreenspringsPlantationResortMap.jpg


----------



## tanguayc (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow! Thank you so much!  We will try to get a unit near the activity center.  Thanks for the map, also.  From everything I have read, all units are nice.  Now I just have to wait for the fun to begin!!


----------



## Spence (Jan 27, 2006)

*TICKETS at Powhatan/Greensprings*

Ticket prices at the resort are shown below they usually represent a small discount over gate prices, you may want to check with AAA or if you have a recreation assn at your workplace for cheaper prices.  I’ve included some links you may want to check out.  If you have questions on any of this, call the resort at 888-224-7762 ask for Activities Desk x13716.

Colonial Williamsburg
http://www.history.org/
Governors Key 2-Day good during 3 consecutive days
Adult (18+)   $44.00
Child (6-17) $23.00
Timeshare Special 5-Day good during 5 consecutive days
Adult (18+)   $52.00
Child (6-17) $27.00
Freedom Pass 1-Year
Adult (18+)   $56.00
Child (6-17) $28.00

Jamestown Settlement
http://www.historyisfun.org/jamestown/jamestown.cfm
Adult (13+)   $11.25
Child (6-12) $5.50

Yorktown Victory Center
http://www.historyisfun.org/yorktown/yorktown.cfm
Adult (13+)   $8.00
Child (6-12) $3.75

Jamestown/Yorktown Combination
Adult (13+)   $16.75
Child (6-12) $8.25



Washington DC Tour
Departs every Tues and every Tue/Thu during Summer
Breakfast/dinner included
Adult (11+)   $90.00
Child (10-)    $80.00

Presidential Homes Bus Tour (Mount Vernon/Monticello)
Departs every Thur during Summer
Breakfast/dinner included
Adult (11+)   $85.00
Child (10-)    $75.00

Busch Gardens and Water Country
http://www.buschgardens.com/buschgardens/va/default.aspx
Seasonal
Busch Gardens
Adult (7+)   $49.95
Child (3-6)  $42.95
Water Country
Adult (7+)   $35.95
Child (3-6) $28.95
Busch Gardens and Water Country
2-Day Bounce (3+)  $64.95
3-Day Bounce (3+)  $74.95

Ghostly Lantern Tour
http://www.williamsburgprivatetours.com/ghost.htm
Tickets (6+)  $9.00

Presidents Park
http://www.presidentspark.org/
Adult (18+)   $9.00
Child (6-17)  $6.00

Williamsburg Winery
http://www.williamsburgwinery.com/
Adults  $7.00

Lee Hall Mansion, Endview Plantation, & War Museum
http://www.newport-news.org/attractions/combo.htm
Adult (18+)   $15.00
Child (7-18)  $9.00




Virginia Air & Space
http://www.vasc.org/
Adult (12+)   $12.75
Child (3-11)  $9.75

Virginia Living Museum
http://www.valivingmuseum.org/
Adult (13+)   $10.50
Child (3-12)  $7.50

Ms. Hampton II Cruise
Adult (13+)   $18.00
Child (6-12)  $9.00

Yorktown Lady Cruise
Adult (13+)   $13.50
Child (6-12)  $10.50

Tall Ship Cruise of Norfolk
Adult (11+)   $65.00
Child (10-)    $55.00


----------



## tanguayc (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the websites.  I just booked Greensprings for 9/9-9/16.  I will take the suggestions offered and call about 2 wks prior and request top floor, near the activities center.  I am printing off the websites so that I have them.  Thank you all so much for the help.  TUG really makes planning a vacation easier.  HOpe I can return the favor for someone someday.


----------



## northovr (Jan 28, 2006)

They normally give you a top floor unit if you don't request anything else.  My wife hated the 3 flights of stairs.  Greensprings are 4 two bedroom units in each building.  They have a Basement level first floor second floor and third floor.
First floor is half a level up and basement is half a level down from main entrance I think the have a few buildings set up for  the hanicap. Units are nice but my wife hates the stairs.  

northovr@verizon.net


----------



## Giselherr (Feb 9, 2006)

*I just added reviews of both Kingsgate & PP*

We were at Kingsgate for Thanksgiving and at Patriots Place for the week ending on Christmas day - the reviews are now in the review database - I don't know where you got that about "bed bugs, dried food...." but my experience was quite pleasant.
(for contrast see my review of Ocean Key - also based on a recent visit).



			
				tanguayc said:
			
		

> We are planning a trip to Williamsburg in Sept or Oct of this year.  I am a points member with RCI.  There are only 2 resorts that are point - Fairfield Kingsgate and Patriots.  I have read reviews on both here on TUG and also on trip advisor.  The reviews on trip advisor are basically horror stories of Patriots (i.e. bed bugs, dried food on silverware from previous guests, etc.).  The review on TUG are a bit older, so I am wondering what your opinion is of either of these resorts.  I know I will get only a 1 bdrm with full kitchen.  From what I understand, the partial kitchen (or mini kitchen) units at both resorts are studios and pretty small.  If anyone has been to either of these resorts lately and can give me some information about which you prefer, I would appreciate it.  It will only be my husband and I going, but we do prefer not to stay in a hotel unit or studio.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Robnsunny (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree. I've stayed at Patriot Place a number of times and have never had a problem.


----------

